# Locomotive Paint and Design Treatise by David Fletcher



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Several months in the making, David Fletcher's *"The Baldwin Styles; The Color and Architecture of U.S. Locomotives"* is now on PacificNG.com 

From the William Mason's influence over American locomotive design, the historic architectural designs of the 19th century, and Baldwin's development of the style system, David Fletcher provides a look into Baldwin's locomotive paint choices and explains their style system in detail.

Link... 
The Baldwin Styles; The Color and Architecture of U.S. Locomotives


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Dwight - very interesting and most useful!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, an incredible piece of work and a wonderful addition to our knowledge. One_ tiny_ error though: ATSF #132, the _Cyrus K. Holiday,_ is displayed at the Kansas Museum of History located in Topeka and not Atchison! (Just an aside in case anyone was in the area and wanted to check it out. No biggie.)


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Brilliant piece of work! Very interesting to anyone interested in locomotive design and history, as well as being useful to the modeler.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

What a great read. Thank you. 

Robert


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Very interesting.


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

Fascinating! How many people know that "the cornice, window head, windows and cab panels on a typical 1870s Baldwin 8-18-C 4-4-0 is derived from Doric Order entablature, pilasters, and moldings"? Priceless!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jim Schulz on 01 Jun 2010 09:22 AM 
Fascinating! How many people know that "the cornice, window head, windows and cab panels on a typical 1870s Baldwin 8-18-C 4-4-0 is derived from Doric Order entablature, pilasters, and moldings"? Priceless! The next leap is HOW and why it got onto locomotives or rather locomotive design. Look to the trestlbord brethren.


Chas


----------



## BlueBrid2 (Sep 15, 2021)

Dwight Ennis said:


> Several months in the making, David Fletcher's *"The Baldwin Styles; The Color and Architecture of U.S. Locomotives"* is now on PacificNG.com
> 
> From the William Mason's influence over American locomotive design, the historic architectural designs of the 19th century, and Baldwin's development of the style system, David Fletcher provides a look into Baldwin's locomotive paint choices and explains their style system in detail.
> 
> ...


Do you have a FREE WORKING link to David Fletcher’s Article because from PacificNG.com you are directed to Muckrack and I could not access the article.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Found it on the internet wayback machine:






PacifcNG.com


Pacific Rim Narrow Gauge - Railroading West of the Rocky Mountains.



web.archive.org






you did see that they were hacked, changed from pacificng.com to pacificng.org? (this is a 10 year old thread)....

Greg


----------



## BlueBrid2 (Sep 15, 2021)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Found it on the internet wayback machine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I was reading it and then couldn’t get it back. This is very important history not taught in schools for professionals or the general public. It helps us understanding our history and important people who were contributors to locomotive design.


----------



## ferroequinologist (May 8, 2016)

You could of course buy David's recent book " Australia's Colourful Locomotives, their Art & Architecture 1876-1920 " that has all that information plus more research and examples in a huge colourful volume. While it's title suggests it was made for the Australian market the historical content and the many American examples used is applicable to the design and colour history of all American locomotives and the Australian examples here are often the same or closely related to engines running in America and very interesting in their own right ( Yes, I know a biased Australian opinion here !) 
I would strongly suggest this book to all people interested in the design and especially colours of early American locomotives as this book explains the why, origins and different periods of design and colour shift in American locomotives from the 1870's to the 1920's and will be a worldwide standard reference especially to colour and lining designs of American locomotives.
You can find this book at the Light Railway Research Society of Australia's bookshop and be warned it is a very big and heavy book but at only 500 copies made and not many left it will be a collectors item.
Find the LRRSA book shop on this link and search for the book Light Railway Research Society of Australia - LRRSA 
Russell


----------



## dapenguin (Dec 12, 2011)

Just tracked down (pun intended) the link. it is now in the Baldwin Section.😎
PacificNG.org


----------

